
Facebook AI turns real people into controllable game characters - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/19/facebook-ai-game-characters-from-video/
======
emiliobumachar
This is awesome! From the headline, I thought it was about engagement
maximization dehumanizing users. But it's actually an automated means to build
literal video game avatars that look like specific real people.

------
emiliobumachar
I had a Nintendo Wii a decade back, and making an avatar that looked like each
regular player was a pain, but we did it anyway. Nice to have a bot that does
it.

~~~
CM30
Nintendo actually does provide an automated way to create those Mii avatars
from photos, but it doesn't work particularly well.

It seems like this Facebook AI is doing a better job, but we'll have to wait
and see to know for sure.

------
kerng
Reminds me of early Xbox days.

